# underground commercial complexes



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In some major cities, there are large underground complex especially for shopping and other commercial purposes. Some of them are also connected by metro.

One such example would be the *Underground City* in Montreal, Quebec.





































Any others?


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

There is also Toronto's version, known as the PATH.

"PATH is downtown Toronto's underground walkway linking 27 kilometres of shopping, services and entertainment" (http://www.toronto.ca/path/)

There are many food courts and eating establishments prevalent in this network








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fowlhead/530182379/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_telstar/3181728418/

Sometimes while surfacing from the PATH, you stumble upon the most beautiful sights








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhygin/110327206/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpeschetz/374510214/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregorypleau/536209536/

Room for sitting








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyfen/372817499/

During the daytime it can be quite busy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pipesdreams/3420570421/

After work hours it gets quite quiet








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fowlhead/530182367/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is a map of Montreal's underground walkway network :










I suspect it is highly-driven by climate, as winters are quite harsh here ... -20C is not such an odd thing at all.

While Toronto and Montreal have underground networks, it is interesting to see another Canadian city, Calgary, has an above-ground bridge network connecting buildings downtown. Their winters are not so pleasant either.

Here's another example from Dublin :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327981


----------



## pooja84 (Jun 4, 2009)

That's mind blowing. Thanks a lot for sharing the amazing photos. Shopping would be real fun.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

There's one right next to the Red Square (as if GUM wasn't enough hno: ). It's called "Okhotny Ryad", 29 km². This is its dome:










[Source].


----------



## Aiacos (May 28, 2009)

It's Hugh!


----------



## sohel001 (Jul 5, 2009)

The area east of Tehachapi California is a hot bed of UFO sightings and abduction reports, some of these sightings made by commercial airline pilots.
2. Many of the abducted have reported being taken to a government controlled, covert underground facility near Tehachapi California.
3. The underground facility is powered by a hydroelectric plant located on the Kern River at Lake Isabella, some 40 miles to the north.
4. Most web documents mention the Tejon Ranch, near Little Oak Canyon as the epicenter of this activity, and probable location for the covert underground facility.

1, 2, and 3 are correct. However, number 4 is government disinformation. I am not accusing those who published these web pages of involvement in any government conspiracy or cover-up. They no doubt published information gathered from other sources, believing it to be the truth. And in all fairness there is a very blatant, odd looking facility located at the Tejon Ranch, complete with warning signs listing the dire consiquences, should you trespass onto the site. Nevertheless, the Tejon Ranch facility is a ruse, used to divert attention away from the real Tehachapi underground complex, located approximately 22 miles to the northeast.

How do I support this conclusion?

The power line originating at the Kern River hydroelectric plant does not terminate at the Tejon Ranch. The terminus point is in a patch of desert, northeast of Tehachapi. Furthermore, an area next to the power line terminus is literally teaming with anomalous roads, ventilation shafts, partially buried structures, underground access portals, and other suspicious above ground artifacts. Most of which (unlike the Tejon Ranch installation), are very skillfully camouflaged. When considered as a whole, the conclusion is obvious. The Tejon Ranch facility is being used in a misdirection ploy to conceal the true Tehachapi covert underground complex.

What follows is an in-depth pictorial exposé of the real Tehachapi covert underground complex. A complex that encompasses an incredible 16 square miles!

1.1.2
Overview:
You are about to take a journey into one of the darkest secrets of the American government and it's corporate cronies. If you are an American citizen, this journey will not be a pleasant one, since you will discover how thoroughly you have been deceived. If you are a citizen of another country, you (most likely) already know the utter contempt with which the American government deals with your elected representatives. What you may not understand is why your elected representatives allow such behavior to continue. Simply stated, the American government has developed and deployed a class of weaponry unlike anything previously used by mankind during the annuls of recorded history. Possessing these super weapons, the American government believes no power on earth can oppose it, and has chosen to behave accordingly. The Tehachapi covert underground complex is the secret factory where this weaponry is being manufactured.

If you are expecting to see flying saucers, bug eyed aliens, bizarre looking buildings or other strange artifacts to give you that "space cadet glow", please go else where because you will be disappointed. This document is a sober in-depth analysis supported by aerial photography, written from the perspective of a scientist.

What you will see is over 90 pages of aerial photographs and analysis, exposing among other things: A saucer landing field, a finished craft rollout ramp, multiple underground access portals, automated anti-personnel security systems, ventilation shafts, a concealed helicopter landing pad, a toxic waste processing and storage facility, even a complete air defense system. Altogether, an estimated 20 billion dollars of underground infrastructure and above ground support facilities. Paid for with misappropriated tax revenue, then quietly hidden in the picturesque desert chaparral northeast of Tehachapi California.


----------

